# Post Some Works You Love in Any Artform (including classical music)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Architecture:


Notre Damne
The Eiffel Tower
The Pyramids of Egypt

Books:


Bram Stoker's Dracula
Mary Shelly's Frankenstein
Shakespeare's A Midsummer Night's Dream

Paintings/Sketches:


Blue Poles by Jackson Pollock
The Scream by Edvard Munch
The Great Red Dragon and the Woman Clothed with the Sun by William Blake

Film:


The Limits of Control by Jim Jarmusch
Eraserhead by David Lynch
Big Fish by Tim Burton
Composers:

- Satie
- Bartok
- Debussy


----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

I would LOVE to attend one of her concerts


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Tarneem said:


> I would LOVE to attend one of her concerts



Not to my style, but it looks like it would be fun for today's youth.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I did edit my Tim Burton pick from Dark Shadows to Big Fish. Depp was just my first favorite actor, but now I find him a bit annoying, Burton too, but Big Fish is fantastic I think. Beautiful film.


----------

